# video of some OB training



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi guys, just want to share some training clips with my girl (19 months) at our club in Fayetteville, Arkansas. We are hoping for the BH in the trial we are hosting on Feb 11/12. 

Zirra - Obedience - 19 months - YouTube


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Very nice! The fussing is definitely great. I need to start stepping up to more advanced heeling with my 10 month old.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Very, very nice heeling! Where is your dog from? Do you subscribe to Bart Bellon's training methodology? 


On a side note: I just bought two dogs from Mike Conley.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Very nice! Loved the video you posted - also watched the rest of your stuff... I like her a lot!

Wow.. your girl reminds me of my Zefra (9 months). 

She seems very intense... I like that... and have one of those..! 

What's her pedigree?


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks guys. BritneyP, I've seen those 2 dogs since they were born, what a nice litter it turned out to be. Ali was my favorite, it's amazing how she was just a yellow furball for a while. They where bouncing around and snapping teeth at any thing in sight just at 8 weeks. I would love to learn how Bart Bellon's system, but unfortunately he's way out of reach. I don't have any one systemic method per se. Our club really subscribes to whatever works. If there's any one theory, I would say Raiser's theory on training is most influential. But more importantly, I would say club members contributed most. Club members are there to spot me and give suggestions. We put our heads together to solve issues and put it to the test. Rinse and repeat if necessary.

A little backstory: We failed the B back in October I think. No control. She knew how to do things. Raiser would say she was trained only instrumentally and lacked compulsive understanding. So for the past 4 months all we addressed was classical conditioning with negative compulsion. Through that, her drive punched through and her heeling is much better and now as Raiser would say, she knows that she must get on her highway.


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

la_nausee said:


> Thanks guys. BritneyP, I've seen those 2 dogs since they were born, what a nice litter it turned out to be. Ali was my favorite, it's amazing how she was just a yellow furball for a while.


That's awesome to hear! I am keeping Ali.. really, really like her little fluffy crazy self! 



> So for the past 4 months all we addressed was classical conditioning with negative compulsion. Through that, her drive punched through and her heeling is much better and now as Raiser would say, she knows that she must get on her highway.



That's excellent! I'm currently going through the same thing with my young female.. she is out of control and I'm hoping I can see the compulsion through to the other side. My biggest fault as a handler is wanting to geek out if I see my dog get a little bit flat when applying a decent amount of compulsion.. I know seeing it through will generate the best long term results, but it always makes me want to fold. :headbang:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

la_nausee said:


> Hi guys, just want to share some training clips with my girl (19 months) at our club in Fayetteville, Arkansas. We are hoping for the BH in the trial we are hosting on Feb 11/12.
> 
> Zirra - Obedience - 19 months - YouTube


Lovely! Really nice obedience!



BritneyP said:


> That's excellent! I'm currently going through the same thing with my young female.. she is out of control and I'm hoping I can see the compulsion through to the other side. My biggest fault as a handler is wanting to geek out if I see my dog get a little bit flat when applying a decent amount of compulsion.. I know seeing it through will generate the best long term results, but it always makes me want to fold. :headbang:


Are you going through this with Indi? Because I can tell you from personal experience, if she truly is as much like Ike as she looks, the pressure will be worth it. It will clarify things and look really nice if you carry it all the way through and make it clear. Flat = control. Out of control on trial day = really, really bad


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

FG167 said:


> Are you going through this with Indi? Because I can tell you from personal experience, if she truly is as much like Ike as she looks, the pressure will be worth it. It will clarify things and look really nice if you carry it all the way through and make it clear. Flat = control. Out of control on trial day = really, really bad


Yes ma'am! How did you guess? 

I'd love to get some insight from Jason (or you!) about some of the things he experienced with Ike along the way when he began applying compulsion.

Not compulsion related, but you should have seen me trying to just lure her onto targets for the first time tonight.. I got mauled and my back jumped on instead.


----------



## 5shot (Oct 11, 2011)

la_nausee said:


> A little backstory: We failed the B back in October I think. No control. She knew how to do things. Raiser would say she was trained only instrumentally and lacked compulsive understanding. So for the past 4 months all we addressed was classical conditioning with negative compulsion. Through that, her drive punched through and her heeling is much better and now as Raiser would say, she knows that she must get on her highway.


Are you just using leash corrections for your negative compulsion?

The results appear to have worked!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Gorgeous!!! Love it! She must be a blast to work with. 

Interesting user name.  How did you choose it?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks nice! Good luck with the BH!!!



Castlemaid said:


> Interesting user name.  How did you choose it?


I'm going to guess: french or comparative literature major?


----------



## Andy-jr. (Mar 1, 2010)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## la_nausee (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoo! Started this thread 1 year ago. Has IPO1 with 288 V = (100, 92, 96) last year in Tulsa away from home field. IPO2 this coming March 1st. My prediction: pass high or pass low!


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

That was a very nice video. Thanks for bumping it. I really enjoyed watching it.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Congrats on the titles!

She really is a lovely dog - totally my type... lol.

Good luck this year!


----------

